# Mutt needs ideas.



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, I have to provide weed to more than myself now.

I was asked to get weed for my in-law who suffers from severe diabetes with that muscle deteriation disease or something can't remember. He also has that eye condition where the retina pulls away from the eyeball. He's on 120mg of Morphine + other things. So I smoked him up last week. He called up and said that it helped. But needs more.

So I have been setting up a grow area in my attic for a month now. but after realizing the needs he may have I need to reconsider my methods.

I need to maximize 4 plants in flower at a time. I need it to harvest faster than dirt. I need to maximize the yeild as much as possible as well. So basically. I need to learn hydro. Been putting this off for a while.

I need a set-up that is low maint. and cost effective to build. but does not take up much area. So ideas are needed. I am leaning towards either a bubbler or ebb-n-flo. with seperate rez. but I know very little about the Hydro world as far as nutes and things.
I need at least a 1/2 lb. every two months. but from 4 plants.
Don't need any info on lighting/venting I got all those things covered.
Pros please only. 
I know read the grow guide and crap. but I need a parts list and nute regimens.


----------



## 051181 (Jun 7, 2006)

im sure you will get help,,just wanted to say nice thing to do ,,,,,


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 7, 2006)

I use a bubbler system that recirculates into a reservoir.  Use a "T" instead of an air stone in you buckets.  I use one dual air pump for each bucket and two air lines.  This supplies plenty of air.  You can get your 1/2 lb. off one plant if you choose.  Use lst to fill in your area.  I find that 800w will yeild just at 1 lb. sometimes more, sometimes less, but very close to that amount no matter how many plants you have.  I like to keep numbers down to a minimum and stretch it out over the whole area.   Try to use at least 400w or maybe two 250's.

If you dont have a ph and tds meter, get one.
Get a RO water system for hydro, you'll be glad you did.
Use quality hydro nutes and ph adjusters.
You will use more ph up than you will the down stuff.  Ph down is applied in drops where ph up is applied in ml.   Therefore, get yourself a quart of ph up, and a pint of ph down.

Start sprouts at zero ppm and dont add nutes till you see roots hanging from the pots.
Maybe this will get you started.


----------



## Ad1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Here some guidlines which i find are an absolute must

Nute strength for veg (this is for canna vega nutes)

-for seedlings aged 0-2 weeks = 1/8 recommended nutes (under 100ppm for ro water)
-age 2-4 weeks = 1/4 strength (under 200ppm for ro water)
-rest of veg 1/2 or a bit more (never more than 400ppm for ro water)

For flowering anything up to 1200ppm is ok

Nutes should never have the combination of high temps (80 and over) and low dissolved oxygen, you need a powerful air pump like the one below I got mine quite cheap from ebay, 25 litres per min should be plenty. Also i use ceramic airstones also shown, they work for years while the cheapo aquarium ones stop working after a few months.

Like weedog said tds meter and ph meter are a must

Hope it helps


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2006)

Ad1 said:
			
		

> Like weedog said tds meter and ph meter are a must
> 
> Hope it helps


 
I'm thinking about the Blue Labs Truncheon meter. Any thing else you guys recommend?


----------



## Ad1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I use this one, its quite cheap and has a built in thermometer, i've had it for 1.5 years and dropped in the water a few times but it still works fine...


----------



## skunk (Jun 7, 2006)

hey mutt read.  lol nah im the same way been think about exsperimenting with hydro but do so darn good in soil no hurry yet for me . but thats awfull good hearted of you to do something like that. arent we in laws too? man my darn back is killing me right now . lol.


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2006)

..A very noble cause, mutt. best o' luck, buddy.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 9, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I need to maximize 4 plants in flower at a time. I need it to harvest faster than dirt. I need to maximize the yeild as much as possible as well. So basically. I need to learn hydro. I need a set-up that is low maint. and cost effective to build. but does not take up much area. So ideas are needed. I am leaning towards either a bubbler or ebb-n-flo. with seperate rez. I need at least a 1/2 lb. every two months. but from 4 plants.


Hey Mutt, as you know, I've been on a trip the last week and just now got back into my house.

My Snow White Mother made the week ok with only a slight droop. She's been fed well and will be happy again in a week. My first 6 clones are coming off her next weekend.

Get with me man and I'll help you make an ebb and flow that's perfect for you.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

